# U-SAVE Car REntal



## gnipgnop (Jun 13, 2012)

Has anyone used this car rental in Orlando?  All other prices I have checked are so very expensive.  Need help with cheaper rentals.  going last two weeks of Sept.


----------



## strandlover (Jun 13, 2012)

Yes, I have used them out of the Lakeland Airport.  They were in fact the cheapest.  Their fleet was not very big, so not much choice.

Try hotwire, you should get a cheaper rate out of MCO Airport.  There should also be some discount codes out there.  Google it.


----------



## travelalot (Jun 13, 2012)

What are your dates?

What I usually do is book the cheapest rental I can find and then keep checking back, especially about a month before my travel dates as rates fluctuate a lot. I've often saved $20-50 just by checking back and finding a lower rate later. That said, for now it would pay to check discount coupon code sites like rentalcodes.com or mousesavers.com and see what they have. Compare those discounted rates with what comes up on hotwire. 
The main thing is, if you book directly with the car rental company, you can cancel & rebook later if rates drop. If you book with hotwire or priceline, those rates are non-cancellable.
Good Luck


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 14, 2012)

gnipgnop said:


> Has anyone used this car rental in Orlando?  All other prices I have checked are so very expensive.  Need help with cheaper rentals.  going last two weeks of Sept.



We had a terrible experience with U-Save in Orlando, and I would never use them for any car rental, anywhere in the country.  They backed out of the reservation we had with them, and they offered a car for three times the price we had reserved through Orbitz.  Our flight was delayed one hour, and they said our reservation was no longer valid.  

We complained to the BBB, and they wanted to know what our losses were.  I told them we went elsewhere and paid more because we couldn't find a better deal at the last minute.  We didn't pay U-Save anything, so the BBB wouldn't do anything to them.  

But we did get a decent car rental at Payless for about $50 more for the week.  We now never do any company other than the biggies: Avis, Hertz, Budget, Thrifty, Dollar, National, Alamo and Enterprise.


----------



## gnipgnop (Jun 14, 2012)

rickandcindy:  Thanks so much for your reply and past experience with U-Save.  Knowing what you went through will save me so much frustration.  I will never use them.  Again, thank you.  
Everywhere I check the price seems so high in Orlando compared to other places.  Maybe it's just me.  We are going last two weeks in September and can not find much for less than 485.00 - 600.00 (that's for 2 weeks.)  Going to check on one week to pick up at the airport and then rent the other week to pick up and return in Orlando.  Wonder if that will save anything??


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 15, 2012)

It's way too early to get a good deal on a car rental.  If you look at trends, you will see that airfare goes down significantly as the date approaches.  It's important not to assume the prices will go to much cheaper, but believe it or not, I watch Costco.com and Kayak daily for our car rentals.  

I am currently looking for early October for Orlando, and early August for Kauai.  I have a reservation for August that is double what I expect to pay as the dates grow nearer.  

Orlando has been an easy get for us.  We had $154 last November for two weeks through Costco/ Alamo, and that price included all fees for a mid-size. 

We more than pay for our Costco membership with these car rental prices.  I rarely find anything that will beat Costco.


----------



## gnipgnop (Jun 15, 2012)

I am not a member of Costco and there are none anywhere near my home town.   If I would go directly to Alamo..would that work or is the deal strictly through Costco?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 15, 2012)

You didn't used to have to be a member of Costco, but now you do.  Costco membership costs about $40, but if there is none near your hometown, then I understand why belonging would be silly.  

I just did a search by going to Costco.com > Travel > *entered tomorrow *in Orlando for a car rental for two weeks, and the price with all taxes and fees for two weeks is $176 for an intermediate, $183 for a fullsize.  This is two weeks with all fees included, through Budget, at the terminal, and it's prime summer.  

The cheapest on Kayak for the intermediate, $209 with tax, but it's not in the terminal, and it's with Fox.  I have never used Fox, but I can tell you I would never use Advantage again.  Their cars are not cleaned well and are high mileage.  It's not the same experience.  

Hotwire is $255 for the same thing but you don't know what car rental company. 

Thrifty and Dollar through a Kayak search of the same dates: $309.  

With Costco, the additional driver is included.  We also use the American Express/ Costco insurance, which is automatically charged to our American Express at the time of the car rental, and it's only $25.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 15, 2012)

By the way, I think a family member or friend who belongs to Costco can make a reservation for you.  I remember someone on TUG doing that.  Even if I didn't go to Costco a single time, I could still buy things online as a member.  My online purchases this last year included a whirlpool tub, a couple of cabinets for the bathroom, and some family room furniture.  

The car rentals alone save us way more than $40, because we travel 10-11 weeks per year.  I cannot touch the rental prices and the quality of service I get through Costco with the off-brand companies.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm not sure about others, but National frequently has "Last Minute Deals" out of MCO. Plus, save by joining Emerald Club, and get a FREE upgrade when you get to the National lot! I've reserved a large car, only to get an intermediate-sized SUV when I got off the bus at Boston Logan.

TS


----------



## gnipgnop (Jun 15, 2012)

Can I join Costco on line??  Then rent the car?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Yes, you can join Costco online, at the website costco.com.

You should see if any of your family members have a membership, because they can reserve a car for you, I am pretty sure.  They want that membership #, when you reserve the car.  We haven't had to show our Costco card to the car rental company. 

Checking car rental rates at Costco does not require membership.  I don't have to log into my travel account to search.  But to reserve, the process requires the Costco member #.


----------



## gnipgnop (Jun 24, 2012)

I just went to Dollar Car Rental using the discount code *BOD* and rented a car for $288.90 for two weeks in Orlando.  It's one of the features that says - "we pick the car", compact or larger.  This is great for us cause there's only DH and me going this time.  All other sites I've searched had prices from $500 to $700.  We feel we really got a good price.  Try this code (BOD) and see what you get.


----------



## dwojo (Jun 24, 2012)

I have used Usave in Myrtle Beach and Lakeland with no issues. I suggest you go to carrentalsavers.com and look for discounts for rentals.


----------



## 1st Class (Jun 24, 2012)

You might want to try AARP Expedia if anyone in your party is eligible.  I just checked Sept 22 thru Sept 29 for you and got a price of $164/wk for mid-size.  I agree that you should keep checking with different codes.  Prices will likely drop as it becomes closer to your travel dates.  Also, checking at different times during the day will yield different prices.

Edited to add:  Last year, my October Orlando rental was $112/wk for a compact, so I encourage you to keep looking.


----------



## pkyorkbeach (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi Everyone

I used Dollar a few weeks back at the suggestion of someone on TUG by using my BJ's card.  Got the best price.

Thank you TUG members for all the GREAT help we receive.


----------



## gnipgnop (Jun 25, 2012)

pkyorbeach:  What is a BJ's card????


----------



## gnipgnop (Jun 25, 2012)

pkyorkbeach said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I used Dollar a few weeks back at the suggestion of someone on TUG by using my BJ's card.  Got the best price.
> 
> Thank you TUG members for all the GREAT help we receive.



What is a BJ's card????


----------



## 1st Class (Jun 25, 2012)

gnipgnop said:


> What is a BJ's card????



BJ's Wholesale Club

I've never gotten a good price using this card, but it's worth a try.  There are coupons available that you can use to get a free 60-day trial membership.

FYI - There's no need to join if you just want to compare prices.  BJ's coupon codes are available from the online coupon websites (Retail-me-not & Coupon Cabin, etc).


----------



## Free2Roam (Jun 26, 2012)

I am a BJ's club member and I've gotten good deals (recently a 10 day rental for a mid sized SUV for $269). I've rented at least 5 times in the past year and I've never been asked to show my BJ's card for the rental. And the discount codes are accessible online without membership.


----------

